# Operation Mangers



## RWTM (Feb 27, 2022)

Please tell me who trains Operation Managers? Do they need a degree? If so does it have to be logistics related…


----------



## whsDCII (Feb 27, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Please tell me who trains Operation Managers? Do they need a degree? If so does it have to be logistics related… Some OM postions state a degree is needed and others do not.


A degree or related experience


----------



## RWTM (Feb 27, 2022)

whsDCII said:


> A degree or related experience


Who trains an operating manager and how long is there a probation period?


----------



## DC Diva (Feb 28, 2022)

Do they act like they actually get much training? Ours certainly don’t, after the first week they are on key, trying to run a shift.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 28, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Do they act like they actually get much training? Ours certainly don’t, after the first week they are on key, trying to run a shift.


No. I need to contact our TOM


----------



## whsDCII (Feb 28, 2022)

Your TOM doesn't train the new OMs and has no authority over them. They're on the exact same level.


----------



## Hal (Feb 28, 2022)

A degree isn't required. In my building the most common degree is business administration, but OMs have all sorts of degrees, from mechanical engineering to physical education.

There actually is an entire onboarding experience for OMs. Its roughly 8 weeks of training. Every department has their Operations Manager Trainer/Peer Mentor that meet with the TOM fairly regularly (think trainer meetings for OMs). That trainer then each week has a list of things to focus on for training. From planning, coaching/CAs, mytime, dpm, dept overviews, etc. All the basic things they need to understand to run a shift.

At around the 8 week mark if the SOM is feeling comfortable the new OM goes to key. And hopefully their partner/PC/HRBP/SOM fills in gaps as they go.

Does training cover everything a new OM should know? No. But if they did it would be 2 years of training.


----------

